# Is this feed ok?



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

I read a few posts on mixing your own feed and have decided to go for the dog museli at 80% with 20% wild bird seed. I was given a free sample of the dog museli to try before I bought a big bag. I'm just wondering if this would be suitable as the protein content seems on the high side?
This is the only working dog museli I can get hold of easily so would adding other things balance it out more?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

21% protein should be fine for breeding mice.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I would change the bird seed for oats personally. You would probably find your mice looking greasy with 21% protein dog food and bird seeds. 80% of this food with 20% oats would probably work better


----------



## Little Whiskers (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. Would I be able to put 10% oats and 10% seed to it or are they ok without it?


----------

